# Getting some riding done



## LabRatt (3 Jul 2012)

Or, (subtitle) *sorry for the statistics*
or, (another subtitle) *rites of passage?*

You might recall my celebrations after christmas over the fact that my ex-girlfriend* bought me a set of panniers. It still took her a while to get comfortable with watching me leave the house on the bike, and she's still not quite there (though recent signs of a huge, well, improvement - more on that later). 

I have lately been making a concerted effort though. I started out with trips to the shops, then made myself a little four and a half mile loop that I'd try to ride daily whether I was shopping or not. That started getting slightly easier so, after some prompting on youtube, I added another four miles. It's all getting better, getting easier, and I'm getting more confident.

So much easier in fact that last Thursday I finally got round to going out with the local club (PengeCC). I'd been planning to for ages but the timing had never worked out. It's strange to meet up with a bunch of total strangers and then follow them out into the countryside, but the reception was friendly and there was a mix of abilities - me at the back with a couple of others (who I suspect were really just keeping me company rather than _actually_ slow), and the supersonic guys getting a good rest at every major junction waiting for us to catch up. 23 and a half miles in two and a quarter hours (including stopped time), 825-ish feet climbed, and I felt fantastic for it.

The weekend rolled around and I was looking forward to getting in maybe 50 or so miles (at a steady pace and in small-ish lumps). I rode up to New Cross, mostly on the Waterlink Way, in 40 minutes and met up with my chum - we were planning to take in the London parks, lunch in Camden, just generally amble around. Up New Cross Road, along the Old Kent Road, circumventing the Elephant and on to Waterloo Road. Then it happened.

I'm not sure exactly _how_ it happened, we think Iain braked sharp and early for a red light while I was putting some power down to catch him up (Strava logs me as accelerating to nearly 20...), but whatever it was I lost control under braking and went down outside Waterloo tube station. Went flying and landed heavily on the pavement, to the amusement of a couple of guys loitering by the entrance. All sorts of things went through my mind - "this'll hurt", "I'll never be allowed to ride again", but mainly "bollocks". Somehow managed to avoid the dainty little bollards along there (not sure if the old railings would have been better or worse), and concluded that nothing was broken when I picked myself up.

The first injury I spotted was (somehow) a bleeding thumb. Then the road rash on my elbow. When I checked myself over more carefully though I found an open wound on my calf where it had hit the edge of the kerb, and that's when I realised that the ride was over. We made our way over the road to sit down and look more carefully and decided that we should head off to A&E and get it looked at, and probably five or six stitches. Iain checked his phone (he knows the area better than I) and declared that we should head to Guys. I took his word for it and we walked the mile and a half, thereby establishing that I wasn't _seriously_ injured, and giving me the chance to look extra macho. We got there, found the minor injuries unit, and didn't have to wait very long. No stitches necessary - it was a gouge rather than a cut, so not stitchable - and the reassurance that it was indeed "very superficial".

It did go down as a cycling related injury though, so sorry for adding to the statistics.

Cleaned up and patched up I got the train home. The wife's reaction was surprising. I'd decided, it being so superficial, not to say anything until I could show her, as without the evidence in front of her she'd have built it up to be so much worse than it was. She accepted it, said "these things happen", and just got on with looking after me. This from someone who used to be convinced that I'd be dead as soon as I left the house. Not only that, but she really understands that the toughest thing is not the soreness of the various wounds, or the stiffness and tenderness of the various bruised muscles (I'm still spotting new bruises), but the fact that I'm letting it heal and not riding for a week. That stings, but I know I'll be getting out again at the weekend.

So, that's my tale, and my worst cycling injury to date. Still nothing broken but skin, and I'll have a good manly scar to show for it. Oh yes, and to answer the really important question - my bike's fine.



(* now my wife )


----------



## Kelvin_C-J (20 Aug 2012)

A very interesting tale - I must say I went through most of the range of human emotions while reading it. 

I hope you are feeling better now though and have since gotten back into the swing of things.

Today I only just managed 20 miles consecutively so have no idea how I would fair on 30 or even 50, especially with fellow riders - are you still participating in club rides? I'm tempted to venture out into that world but would feel a little uneasy knowing my present state of fitness and endurance.

The way I like to look at those sorts of experiences is as learning experiences. If nothing (really) bad happens, you can just write it off as 'concentration lapse' - incidents like this do hurt - though I suppose even walking and falling would hurt - but again, likely caused by a lack of constant vigilance.


----------



## LabRatt (30 Aug 2012)

It was actually two weeks before I got back on the bike, but since then I've started commuting when time allows which gives me at least 9-10 miles a day. I'm still going on the club rides, though not every week as they start a little too early to be really convenient, and the 20-25 miles (depending on the route) is getting easier every time. I don't think I'm quite ready for their Sunday rides as they tend to be longer and harder, but with my eyes set on a sportive of some kind next year I'll get there soon.
How you'd fare on a club ride depends on the club - this one goes out as a few groups and no-one is left behind (we've even had a few total beginners bite off more than they could chew and still make it home), but another local club seems treat every ride as training for a grand tour and are very intimidating for the less experienced/able rider.
As you say though every experience is a lesson, and riding in a group (or even a pair) takes practice. We both learned from this - I to not get so close, and he to consider other riders around him - and it didn't dampen my enthusiasm in the slightest.


----------

